# Got my fence up!



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

My son just moved up to the property to help me set up my rescue since my daughter and her bf left me and the special girls here after 2 1/2 weeks. I've done a lot of the work myself in the past 4 months, but some things I really needed two people to do. So, once he arrived and got settled in his cute cabin, we finally got a chihuahua proof fence up around the 5th wheel and RV. Now I don't have to lock them up in the shed enclosure when I go to town.

The back yard is shaping up nicely. Still have some things to clean up and move. I wanted to plant grass and flowers but it's too late in the season. 








My son petting Lexxi. We need new wire on that side, my neighbor gave us the fence, but it has many holes in it. We had to block them with boards for now. I will replace it as soon as I can. 








On the other side, the fence is in much better condition. In the background, the brown building is my son's cabin and the blue shed and fence I used for the dogs when I went to town. 








Reggie still looking for a way out...











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

It's 15 acres and I was always so worried at night because of the wild animals around here. I'm so glad I have a way to keep them safe at night after dark. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks good! Do you have hawks or just land predators?


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

glad you got the fence up, you will feel much safer now....


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Watch for snakes going through the fence and make sure their never alone. Coyotes and jump and climb fences as can other predictors.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Too late on the snakes, Pepper already got bit. We do have Snake B Gone that we sprinkle around the outside of the fence. And because of the size if my pack and the presence of Bouncer, my daughter's lab/pit mix, coyotes don't bother them. Especially so close to the RV and trailer. When they are out at night, we have the generator on and that keeps them at bay, too. After we turn off the generator, all the dogs are inside. Coyotes will go after a dog or two by itself, but not a pack of 19 dogs. I do have an owl that lives in the trees, that worries me with Twiggy, but she's never alone. I have seen a peregrine hawk, again only Twiggy is small enough to worry about. I have some puppies, but they are never outside unless I am right there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

svdreamer said:


> My son just moved up to the property to help me set up my rescue since my daughter and her bf left me and the special girls here after 2 1/2 weeks. I've done a lot of the work myself in the past 4 months, but some things I really needed two people to do. So, once he arrived and got settled in his cute cabin, we finally got a chihuahua proof fence up around the 5th wheel and RV. Now I don't have to lock them up in the shed enclosure when I go to town.
> 
> The back yard is shaping up nicely. Still have some things to clean up and move. I wanted to plant grass and flowers but it's too late in the season.
> 
> ...


Where is your place located. Do you adopt the dogs from where you live? Do you have to have water brought to you? My friends live in Palmdale ca they have to have water brought in. It's really tough and expensive too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

3 loves said:


> Where is your place located. Do you adopt the dogs from where you live? Do you have to have water brought to you? My friends live in Palmdale ca they have to have water brought in. It's really tough and expensive too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My place is outside Barstow. I rescued all the dogs from Bakersfield or Wasco before I moved here. Right now we have to have the water brought to us by our neighbor. They get the water from his wife's employer's artesian well. But our well is almost in. I think. Lol. I almost bought some land in Palmdale, but the land was flat and vacant with no trees and a jeep trail going right through the lower part. I didn't want part of my land across a trail where my dogs could be hit. So I'm in the middle of nowhere with no neighbors close by where the dogs can run around and bark and not disturb anyone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Ahahahaha! How adorably cute and TINY is that Chi' in the center of the first pic??? Couldn't stop laughing from the cuteness!


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

svdreamer said:


> It's 15 acres and I was always so worried at night because of the wild animals around here. I'm so glad I have a way to keep them safe at night after dark.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Glad it's shaping up for you. I m glad you can get the well going too. It's really hard for my friends because the water trucks break down or they keep raising the prices.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

